# Working in canada as I.T professional



## romsoni (May 5, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I am from India. and i look forward to develop my career as I.T professional in Canada. So , I am here to seek your help my dear ones. Could you please guide me that what I.T skills are in Demand and which is the Main I.T Skills are there , i need to develop. please do reply me asap.

Thanking you heartily,
yours cordially,
Rom Soni


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

romsoni said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am from India. and i look forward to develop my career as I.T professional in Canada. So , I am here to seek your help my dear ones. Could you please guide me that what I.T skills are in Demand and which is the Main I.T Skills are there , i need to develop. please do reply me asap.
> 
> ...



Nobody can provide this information as your questions are too general. Canada is the second largest country in the world so the job market varies widely based on location. What is required in one area might not be required just a few miles away.


----------



## romsoni (May 5, 2015)

colchar said:


> Nobody can provide this information as your questions are too general. Canada is the second largest country in the world so the job market varies widely based on location. What is required in one area might not be required just a few miles away.


So, Dear. could you tell me what should i do , if i want to migrate Canada ?
AS i am I.T Professional . so specifically i look forward Ontario province to work and furthermore.

what procedure should i have to do ?

please respond me. and do you use Whats app ? if yes then tell me how can i contact you if you don't mind..


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Have a look at this message boards. The past couple of months, on a regular basis someone asked about 'the scope of IT in Canada/Ontario/...'.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

romsoni said:


> So, Dear. could you tell me what should i do , if i want to migrate Canada ?


Start by checking the GoC website to see what it says about the process.




> AS i am I.T Professional . so specifically i look forward Ontario province to work



Ontario is one of the largest provinces, making up 10% of the entire country. The job market in Windsor is going to be different from the job market in Toronto which is going to be different from the job market in Ottawa. You need to be more specific about location.





> what procedure should i have to do ?



Again, check the GoC website.





> please respond me. and do you use Whats app ? if yes then tell me how can i contact you if you don't mind..



No I don't use that and yes I would mind even if I did. I will respond here but I will not give some anonymous person on the internet information about how to contact me. If you work in IT surely you should understand security issues?


----------

